# Is UF cable rated........



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

..... for use as a door stop?











:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Also good for ladder tie-downs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Also good for ladder tie-downs.


Hopefully you derate it if there's more than 3 twists. :whistling2:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

these hacks did'nt even staple the wire on the flat side


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ampman said:


> these hacks did'nt even staple the wire on the flat side



Didja notice the two roofing nails? :whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

uf is only listed for outdoor door stops. that should've been nmb. violation.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

wildleg said:


> uf is only listed for outdoor door stops. that should've been nmb. violation.


Can't use NM-B...physical damage.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Didja notice the two roofing nails? :whistling2:


no i didn'nt but thats even better


----------

